# Hello



## Bracket (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, another lurker here that is finally registering.  I've been around for a little while and come to see that a lot of you folks know your stuff, and I hope to be able to add something to the community.

I'm currently a green belt in kenpo, actually for the second time because I started from scratch after leaving for college and not having access to any MAs that I was interested in.  But now I'm back and going (somewhat) strong.

Anyway, I'm happy to be aboard.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome to MT and the offical greeters will arrive soon lol. I am a Kenpoist as well glad to see another member of the family.


----------



## Bracket (Oct 20, 2004)

I glanced through some of the other intro posts and it does seem there really is a welcome wagon here.  Thanks for being the first Mark


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 20, 2004)

Bracket,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Look around, check things out, ask questions, and let us know if we can help.

 :asian:


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome Bracket!
 :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2004)

Bracket said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, another lurker here that is finally registering. I've been around for a little while and come to see that a lot of you folks know your stuff, and I hope to be able to add something to the community.
> 
> I'm currently a green belt in kenpo, actually for the second time because I started from scratch after leaving for college and not having access to any MAs that I was interested in. But now I'm back and going (somewhat) strong.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to be aboard.


 You will find many people who stop for one reason or another, but in the right time and frame of mind will continune to train in what is available around them  as soon as they can.  Starting over is a normal process,especially when starting in new style or form of martial arts.  Enjoy the rest of your life,be good and your life will be good!,be strong and your life will be strong,..... Aloha from Hawaii


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 10, 2004)

Welcome Bracket,  so how did you pick your name?  I think we have a thread on that though somewhere in the Locker Room.  Glad you joined us actively...although there are waaaay too many Kenpoists around.  TW


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 10, 2004)

Welcome Bracket.  I too had to stop during college and just started again about 7 months ago   myself.MA is always worth coming back to no matter how often you need to stop.  :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2004)

Greetings, Bracket and welcome to Martial Talk.  Have a look around and enjoy your stay.

 Happy posting!


----------



## Vadim (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Bracket! Welcome to Martial Talk Forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------

